# typing a □ in MS Word



## kylefoley76 (Jan 8, 2012)

We've tried really hard to figure out how to type □ in Word.  No one can figure it out.  Here's the thread that I started, maybe someone here will know how to do it. 


http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...4d5-9907-8414b27c3b74?page=1&tm=1325917759897


----------



## xenou (Jan 8, 2012)

As noted by Jay Freedman in the thread above, the unicode character (27E1) you provided displays a diamond in cambria font.  You must find a character that is a square.

For example:
Selection.TypeText Text:=ChrW(&H25A1)


----------



## kylefoley76 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, I can't find it.


----------



## xenou (Jan 8, 2012)

25A1 is one - did you try it?  From the keyboard you type Alt 09633.  Search the _Insert Symbol _dialog for characters - it will also show the Hex value at the bottom.


----------



## kylefoley76 (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know what a hex value is.  I found the symbol on the insert dialogue box but i can't find out how to read what character it is.


----------



## xenou (Jan 8, 2012)

See the image link below.  The selected symbol is a square, and its hex value is shown at the bottom of the symbol dialog box (In Word this is under Insert | Symbol):

http://www.northernocean.net/etc/mrexcel/20120108_capture.png

In your macro you would use the hex value by adding a &H to it with the unicode character function ChrW():
Selection.TypeText Text:=ChrW(&H25A1)


----------



## kylefoley76 (Jan 9, 2012)

weird.  i tried that before and it didn't work, but now it does.  thanks for your help.


----------

